

Clever (YC S12) Hires VP Engineering from Square - 2arrs2ells
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/21/clever-hires-a-head-of-engineering-from-square/

======
2arrs2ells
One of the Clever founders here & I'm very excited to have Ben onboard. We're
55 people today, with 22 engineers.

I'd love to crowdsource some advice from HN. Who's been part of a great VP
Engineering transition? Who's been part of a crappy one? We're off to a great
first week, but would love to hear thoughts on challenges that might lie ahead
:-)

